# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Diarree en pil

## herman010

Beste mensen,

Had even een paniekmomentje: afgelopen weekend met mijn vriendin op vakantie geweest. Ze slikt de pil, altijd voor het slapen gaan. Maar, ze slikt ook afslankpillen (niet dat het nodig is, maar goed dat is een ander verhaal).

Daar krijg je in haar geval wel diarree van. Je voelt de vraag vast al aankomen: kan ze zwanger zijn? Tijdlijn loopt als volgt.

Zondagmiddag diarree, zondagavond ook (niet waterig).
Zondag 2300 uur anticonceptiepil ingenomen
Maandag 1200 seks gehad (zonder condoom)
Maandag 1530 uur diaree.

Wat ik begrepen heb, is dat de pil in 3 - 4 uur wordt opgenomen door het lichaam. Dat zou betekenen, dat die pil maandagochtend 03:00 uur in de nacht volledig werkt. Dan zou je zeggen dat je maandag om 12:00 uur (negen uur later) dus gewoon beschermd bent. Maar weet dat even niet zeker. Kan de diaree de werking 'wegspoelen'? Sperma blijft toch ook langer dan 24 uur werkzaam --> misschien op het moment van de seks wel beschermd maar later die dag niet meer?

Wie heeft het verlossende woord?

Dank!

Herman

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Herman, 

Zoals je het nu beschrijft ziet het er naar uit dat de pil nog wel zijn werking gedaan heeft, máár dat is natuurlijk nooit zeker. De pil werkt idd ongeveer na 3-4 uur, dus tegen de tijd dat jullie seks gehad hebben is zij gewoon nog beschermd geweest, daarna pas heeft ze weer diarree gekregen dus daarna is de pil niet meer betrouwbaar.

Ik zou iig adviseren om de komende tijd veilig te vrijen, dus gebruik voor de zekerheid een condoom totdat de periode van diarree compleet over is.
Mocht ze nou door een of andere rede niet ongesteld geworden zijn op t tijdstip dat dat zou moeten, dan is een test doen wel raadzaam. Je kunt vantevoren natuurlijk nooit voorspellen wat er precies van binnen gebeurd  :Wink: 

Owja nog even ter verduidelijking, zwanger worden gebeurd enkel wanneer de eicellen én de zaadcellen uit het sperma elkaar bereiken. Dit gebeurd enkel op het moment wanneer je vriendin dus haar eisprong heeft, meestal wordt je dus zwanger op het moment van de zaadlozing in de vagina, niet dagen erna pas  :Wink: 

Succes! Hoop dat je hier iets aan gehad hebt, en laat je het ons even weten hoe het afloopt?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## herman010

Hey Sylvia,

Dank voor je snelle reactie! We zijn natuurlijk allebei een beetje geschrokken dus hebben vanaf dat moment afgezien van seks tot ze weer ongesteld moet worden. Tijdens de seks was ze dus beschermd, dat dacht ik ook al wel, maar sperma kan toch 1 tot 4 dagen blijven overleven in de vagina? Daar maak ik me ook wel zorgen over. Verder zou ze - volgens de ovulatieberekeningen - woensdag haar ovulatie hebben. Ik weet dat het een kleine kans is, maar zou de diarree van maandagmiddag de werking van de pil dusdanig kunnen hebben aangetast, dat de sperma vervolgens op woensdag er nog kan zijn? En de diarree van voor de seks, maakt dat nog wat uit? Nogmaals bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Herman,

Het is niet echt duidelijk hóelang sperma overleefd, de een beweerd 24 uur, de ander 5 dagen. Maar ga er zelf altijd vanuit dat het gewoon 24 uur is.

De diarree van maandag kan iig geen invloed hebben op de pil van woensdag. De pil van woensdag functioneerd nu dus gewoon weer, tenzij ze natuurlijk weer diarree gehad heeft. Het lijkt mij iig zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat je vriendin op woensdag zwanger wordt van de seks van maandag..

Maar testen voor de zekerheid kan natuurlijk altijd he, mits de datum waarop zij eigenlijk ongesteld had moeten worden verstreken is. Een test doen is meestal wel goed om minder stress te hebben, vrouwen kunnen bijvoorbeeld ook hun menstruatie overslaan van teveel stress.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## herman010

Hoi,

Door die afslankpillen is ze vrijwel dagelijks aan de dunne. Ik las ook ergens over waterdunne diarree en gewoon aan de race zijn, dat zou in een ander gedeelte van de darmen zijn oorsprong hebben? 

Mijn angst is dus dat de pillen van dinsdag en woensdag niet goed werken/werkten, maar goed die kans zal natuurlijk klein zijn. 

Toch.... zal blij zijn als ze ongesteld wordt!!! En heb mijn lesje wel geleerd!

Natuurlijk gaan we ook nog een test doen en ik laat het hier ook zeker weten. Dat zal nog wel minstens 10 dagen gaan duren, denk ik zo.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Herman,

Misschien is het handig om met je vriendin te gaan praten over die afslankpillen... Klinkt namelijk helemáál niet goed! Wanneer ze daarmee stopt houdt de diarree ook op, en functioneerd de pil weer gewoon, dus hoeven jullie niet zo te stressen!

Kan me er iig wel wat bij voorstellen dat je blij bent als ze ongesteld wordt, helaas is dat dus nog afwachten..

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## herman010

Beste mensen,

Sorry dat het antwoord nog even op zich heeft laten wachten. We hebben een zwangerschapstest gedaan en die was negatief. Ze is de pil door blijven slikken dus er is nog een heeeeeeeel kleine kans, maar ik denk dat we dus goed zitten. Denk wel nog een keer na bij diarree!! 

Dank voor de reacties, heb er veel aan gehad!

Herman

----------


## Emma123

hallo mensen!

ik heb een hele belangrijke vraag.. en ik kom er maar niet uit :Frown: 

ik had zaterdagavond een feest bij me thuis, had toen de pil om ongeveer 1 uur, half 2 ingenomen 's avonds/'s nachts
toen ik wakker werd tegen 5 of 6 uur zondagochtend had ik diarree niet hele erge maar wel wat dun.
toen die zondagavond tegen 9uur had ik seks gehad onveillig, ik was helemaal vergeten dat ik diarree had gehad.
en om half 11 s'avonds weer ongeveer heb ik de pil geslikt.
nu is mijn vraag.. is er een mogelijkheid dat ik zwanger kan zijn?

Emma

----------


## Oki07

Volgens mij kan dat wel. Als je binnen een paar uur na inname diaree hebt, moet je volgens mij handelen alsof je de pil vergeten bent. Vaak staat er in de bijsluiter een schema daarvoor. Maar je kunt altijd de assistente van je huisarts bellen en dit voorleggen. Zij bespreekt het dan met je arts en mogelijk wordt een morning after pil voorgeschreven.

----------


## Emma123

Maar als ik niet die morning after pil gebruik en gewoon door blijf slikken met de pil, is er toch niks aan de hand?

----------


## Oki07

Dit staat, als vb, in de bijsluiter van microgynon. 

_Wat u moet doen wanneer u bent vergeten Microgynon 30 te gebruiken
 Als u minder dan 12 uur te laat bent met het innemen van een tablet, is de werking van de pil
niet verminderd. Neem die tablet dan alsnog in zodra u eraan denkt en neem de volgende
tabletten weer op de gebruikelijke tijd in.
 Als u meer dan 12 uur te laat bent met het innemen van een tablet, kan de werking van de pil
verminderd zijn. Hoe meer tabletten u achter elkaar vergeten bent, des te groter wordt de kans
dat de werking van de pil verminderd is. De kans op onvoldoende bescherming tegen zwangerschap is het allergrootst als tabletten worden overgeslagen aan het begin of aan het
einde van de strip. Daarom gelden de volgende regels (zie ook het schema):
 Meer dan 1 tablet vergeten in deze strip
Neem contact op met uw arts.
 1 tablet vergeten in week 1
Neem de vergeten tablet in zodra u eraan denkt, ook als dit zou betekenen dat u twee
tabletten op hetzelfde moment moet innemen. Neem verder de tabletten weer op de
gebruikelijke tijd in, maar u moet tevens gedurende 7 dagen extra voorbehoedmiddelen
gebruiken. Als u in de week vóór het overslaan gemeenschap heeft gehad moet u
rekening houden met een kans op zwangerschap. Neem in dat geval daarom meteen
contact op met uw arts.
 1 tablet vergeten in week 2
Neem de vergeten tablet in zodra u eraan denkt, ook als dit zou betekenen dat u twee
tabletten op hetzelfde moment moet innemen. Neem verder de tabletten weer op de
gebruikelijke tijd in. De werking van de pil is niet verminderd, u hoeft geen extra
voorbehoedmiddelen te gebruiken.
 1 tablet vergeten in week 3
U kunt kiezen uit twee mogelijkheden:
1. Neem de vergeten tablet in zodra u eraan denkt, ook als dit zou betekenen dat u
twee tabletten op hetzelfde moment moet innemen. Neem verder de tabletten weer
op de gebruikelijke tijd in. Sla bovendien de tabletvrije periode over en ga meteen
door met de volgende strip.
Hoogstwaarschijnlijk krijgt u pas aan het eind van de tweede strip een echte
onttrekkingsbloeding, maar u kunt tijdens de tweede strip wel last krijgen van
spotting of een doorbraakbloeding.
2. U kunt ook stoppen met de betreffende strip en na een tabletvrije periode van 7
dagen (tel wel altijd de dag mee waarop u de tablet bent vergeten) verder gaan
met de volgende strip. Als u op uw vaste startdag met een nieuwe strip wilt
beginnen, mag u een tabletvrije periode van minder dan 7 dagen aanhouden.
 Als u in een strip tabletten bent vergeten en u krijgt geen bloeding in de eerstvolgende normale
tabletvrije periode kan dat betekenen dat u zwanger bent. U moet contact opnemen met uw arts
voordat u verder gaat met de volgende strip._

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Emma,

Ik had je al een privéberichtje teruggestuurd, maar heb je al de morning after pil gehaald? Ik hoop dat je wel doorhebt dat je deze tot 48 uur na de onveilige seks kan innemen, dus naar mijn berekeningen ben je nog op tijd tot morgenochtend 9 uur..

En als je de morning after pil níet slikt, heb je dikke kans dat het kwaad al geschied is  :Wink:

----------

